# Meet Bam.



## BunnyBam (Jun 28, 2017)

Just real quick introduction. I have a Dutch mix rabbit named Bam. Bam will be 4 October 1st. I've had him his entire life and would love to document our journey. He's already been through a few big events so I think it will he nice to look back on this over the next few years. 

It all started when my friend posted his baby picture of him chilling in her lap. My first reaction was I wanted him. Those ears! My god I loved those little white ears. She's a breeder. I commented saying if she chose to ever rehome him to please let me know. She agreed. A few months later I noticed I hadn't seen posts about Bam anymore. I asked how he was doing and she told me, "oh. The pet store told me he found a lovely home!" My heart sank. She took him to the pet store! I was crushed. 

A few weeks later I was scrolling through Facebook and I saw those adorable little white ears. On a rehoming site. I was so excited! That was him. It was Bam! I knew those white ears anywhere! I immediately contacted her about him and long story short. I got my beautiful little boy in a January of 2014. Bam is my legit heart bunny. He was meant to be with me. There is just something about him. 

I will come back to post photos and give a brief summary of his life the last 3 years with me and then move forward. I just need to figure out this forum and how to post pictures first lol


----------



## BunnyBam (Jun 28, 2017)

See if this works. Just a quick picture from my phone

So it's sideways. Not sure how to fix that lol


----------



## Aki (Jun 28, 2017)

Ah, I love vienna marked rabbits ^^. Still, your story shows how serious pet stores are... a lovely home which rehomed him after a few weeks indeed! He was lucky someone was waiting for him...


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Jun 28, 2017)

Bam is so lucky you found him! He is utterly gorgeous btw. Can't wait to hear his story so far and see more photos of him!


----------



## stevesmum (Jun 28, 2017)

Very handsome! :inlove: 
Welcome!


----------



## BunnyBam (Jun 29, 2017)

The first picture I ever saw of Bam. immediate love! 

photo 4(1).JPG

The first night I brought him home I remember how scared he was. he was shaking. I've never seen a rabbit shake with fear before. So I put him in his cage and just let him get accustomed to his home. I felt sorry for my baby. First being dropped off at a petstore. Then getting sold. Then as soon as he was getting comfortable in his new surroundings he gets uprooted again. I'm sure he was a bit confused over it all. 
1920410_763930163618291_901351671_n.jpg

Things were going well for a year though. he was a free range bunny. He loved life. And a year later another life changing event happened to him. How could he ever forgive me? A baby?! You brought home a baby!? 
11415468_400036256855542_5691160691002618946_o.jpg

Bam wasn't very thrilled about our house guest. He mostly avoided the screaming infant. With time though he realized infants weren't so bad. Infants came with baby food... 

12744469_469276946598139_8283991700178998951_n.jpg

And then toddlerhood came. The unpredictability for Bam was a bit too much. So I brought out his old cage to allow him a safe place to get away from the child when he felt he was too much. But alas, he soon learned that with toddlers came fresh fruit! 
13781668_528335347358965_565636157206749873_n.jpg

Ahhh, life was good again. Figuring out babies and toddlers. He was happy and once again just being a lazy little goof. But then one day he woke up to a surprise visitor from his bunny slave. That afternoon Bam met the love of his life....


----------



## BunnyBam (Jun 29, 2017)

Along came Sophie. I felt Bam needed a companion. He was a bachelor for a very long time. I've always felt guilty over it so I found another little girl I fell in love with! I placed her next to Bam's cage until she could get spayed. I figured it would be an easy bond. She'd lay next to his cage when she was running around and then he'd go to her cage when was out ect. 

12299633_445312042327963_467955565_o.jpg
12710769_473026026223231_3563903065109860555_o.jpg


----------



## BunnyBam (Jun 29, 2017)

Sophie was a little spitfire. She was energetic and full of life. She complimented Bam nicely. He was mostly lazy but with her around he had more of a pep in his step and active because he wanted to follow her around. She loved doing bunny 500s and binkies. She especially loved when I'd let her out in the garden! 
But disaster struck one day in the run. Sophie was in the run. She ran into the fence mid-binky and broke her leg...


----------



## BunnyBam (Jun 29, 2017)

We rushed Sophie to the vet. It wasn't good. There were multiple bones sticking out. Her foot had no feeling. The vet recommended amputation. I left her there for surgery. The vet called to let me know that she made it out of surgery just fine and they were going to keep her over night to watch her. i was so relieved and excited. I prepped her cage to make it nice and comfy for her arrival. But the following morning I get the phone call that Sophie was lethargic. An hour later she passed away... My heart sank. I didn't want to see her body. To see what I did to her and for nothing. My husband went to get her body and he buried her for me. I still can't go to her grave. i feel I let her down. I put her through so much stress and pain the final hours of her life. She probably had no idea what was going on. And she died in a kennel at the vet. probably scared. RIP Sophie. Her death is still very raw to me. She passed May 20th. 2017 I had her for only 1.5 years. Her life cut way too short.


----------



## BunnyBam (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok all caught up. I'd like to also introduce the rest of our furry friends in our household. I have 2 dogs, 1 cat, and a fish. 

First we have Smokey. He's the newest addition to our family. and a rescue. I have a weird connection to him. I had my husband drive him up from Texas to Delaware to be with me. Someone dumped him on my mom's land. 

Then we have Brevin. He's a mutt and he's 4 years old. He's kind of a crazy thing but a very good boy. He grew up around rabbits. 

Then we have Abbie. I got her when she was a puppy. She will be 8 years old on July 7th! 

My dogs are very good with the house bunny. Bam doesn't seem to mind them  

And then my fish, Houdini!


----------



## BunnyBam (Jun 29, 2017)

So that's where we are right now. Bam has done full circle and back to square one. He doesn't know this yet, but I do have a surprise for him coming up. For now though we are spoiling him rotten and he's very much in the center of my day. Just a few pictures of him over the last couple months. I love this little fella.


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 2, 2017)

I was trying to find something to do with my 2 year old. It was a debate between the petting zoo, museum, and a trampoline park. We decided that with the heat we'd do the museum. I go to let my dogs inside and what does Abbie bring in? A box turtle! The poor thing was mauled. There was a lot of blood and I knew I couldn't just let her go. Infection was almost guaranteed. I couldn't keep her either. We were even thinking about putting her down. I made a last ditch effort and contacted the zoo. They were willing to take her in! So plans were changed and we visited the zoo. They took our information because once the turtle was recovered and rehabilitated they have to release her back to where she came from. That's if she survives and if she meets the requirements to be able to be survive once released. I've attached a photo of her but tried leaving out the worst of her injuries.

Anyhow, Bam is such a cutie pie. Every morning I sit in the play area and he comes over begging for his morning carrot lol he def reminds me if I've forgotten!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 3, 2017)

So, we aren't the only ones with a menagerie--a friend says our dogs are "livestock" as the small one is 176 pounds!


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 4, 2017)

My little basketball with ears is going to be in for a surprise really soon. Look what I'll be bringing home in a few days!  undecided of a name yet.


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 5, 2017)

Bam says, "CHEEEEESE!" 

Not sure he will be smiling when I bring home a duo of English lops home on Friday! Here is Cheech and Chong!


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 7, 2017)

Dobby and Kreacher are home!


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 8, 2017)

Morning strawberry for Bam. I'm starting to think he's a bit chunky... may have to do our morning treat to an every other morning type of thing


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 8, 2017)

Dobby has legit stolen my heart. He is full of kisses. I can't get enough. And Kreacher is a handful already. He is not phased by the laminate at all. I already had to rescue him from my windowsill... &#128558; people weren't kidding about English lops lol


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 8, 2017)

Let the elfs out to play while I cleaned their cage AGAIN. They just pee whenever the moment strikes. No corner they just do it middle of the cage if that's where they are when the moment hits. They're a bit better outside of their cage minus a few poops here and there. Dobby is way too sweet. After a run about he climbs into my lap and just melts. It was so sweet. I didn't want to move but... where's Kreacher? I needed to find him! The turd was in the kitchen with my husband lol so rounded everyone up and into the cage for the night. Kreacher wasn't too pleased.


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm thinking about making Kreacher and Dobby their own blog but I'm not sure yet if I'd rather just keep it all in one blog.


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 14, 2017)

Woah bro. She ain't worth it. Decided to make a a page for them on Facebook. Will come back with a link


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 14, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=466256127069776&substory_index=0&id=466255273736528


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 16, 2017)

">http://www.rabbitsonline.net/<iframe src=


Bam having a strawberry this morning. It's his favorite part of the day is a morning treat.


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 16, 2017)

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2F466255273736528%2Fvideos%2F467922873569768%2F&show_text=0&width=225" width="225" height="400" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


----------



## CyrusTheSavage (Jul 17, 2017)

I have a pure Dutch and he is so adorable&#128522;View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1500299619.602351.jpg


----------



## rabbitgirl54 (Jul 19, 2017)

Bam and sophie are so cute!! im sorry for your loss of sophie  you other pets are so cute though


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 19, 2017)

Excuse me human but my cage needs cleaning


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 19, 2017)

CyrusTheSavage said:


> I have a pure Dutch and he is so adorable&#128522;View attachment 19077



Eeeee he's adorable! I love chocolates


----------



## BunnyBam (Sep 3, 2017)

My precious Bam. He took my absence this past month the hardest of all. Getting texts from my husband about Bam growling and lunging at him. Even drawing blood a few times. He tried hard to get Bam to at least trust him enough so he can at least feed him without getting attacked. 4 years. 4 years old and he's never acted so aggressive before. I couldn't believe this was the same rabbit I've grown to love the last 3.5 years. I was a little nervous about coming home. Would I have to regain his trust and work hard to repair our relationship? Going a month without interaction because my husband was terrified of him. I wasn't sure how large of an impact it would have on his character. This morning I woke up and let the house elves out for a bit. A few hours later I put them in the run. It was time to face Bam. I opened the cage door and sat on the floor. I gently patted the floor like I always did to call him over for pets. This rabbit. My heart bunny. He hops over to me and lays his head on the floor and we spent 30 minutes straight together. He LOVED every moment and eventually fell asleep. Bam made it pretty loud and clear to me today. He's not mine; I'm his. He loves me just as much as I love him. <3 he's my heart bunny and I'm his heart human.


----------

